
Not a single watcher reported mosque gunman live stream, Facebook says - pseudolus
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/new-zealand-shooting-video-stream-facebook-live-brenton-tarrant-a8829651.html
======
gcb0
Everyone who ever managed a (online or not) community knows that you can't
scale past the moderation you can afford, because a community is only as good
as its members. And if you scaled past your moderation reach, that community
will surely be shitty.

Why people are reporting banal obvious things? Will this be spun in the
chewbaca defense facebook legal team will try to use in court?

~~~
dragontamer
While I agree with you, there are a large section of people online who
disagrees with your premise. 8chan and 4chan exists with minimal to no
moderation.

Reddit has learned the importance of moderation, but only after __many
__controversies (and those controversies have led to the exodus of "anti-
moderation" advocates. As /r/CreepShots or /r/jailbait got banned from Reddit,
those communities migrated to 8chan)

So while you're correct in that moderation is IMO key to preserving a good
internet community... there are a HUGE number of people who would disagree
with you. 8chan's very existence proves that some people don't want
moderators.

In fact, it is very important to watch the crowds and recognize these "exodus"
situations. A lot of internet philosophy can be understood if you follow these
controversies. SomethingAwful's exodus, the GameFAQs LUEser exodus, 4chan
exodus, KotakuInAction / Gamergate, and 8Chan. These major events split the
internet community into differing philosophies, and cause entire groups of
people to stop interacting with each other.

~~~
Mirioron
While I disagree with most of the exoduses you mentioned, I do think that
having minimal moderation is important. I want to see and hear what people
_really_ think, not what they want the outside world to think they think.

I don't want every community to be like that, but I want there to at least be
some.

~~~
dragontamer
Unmoderated communities increase the necessity of trolls. In fact, 8chan and
4chan may be "unmoderated", but that doesn't mean that they're missing out on
virtue-signaling or other acts which hamper discussion. You still need to
follow the "rules" of the site.

4chan and 8chan political discussions will inevitably move towards defending
free speech (even in the face of child porn, or whatever). Is that really what
people think? Or is it virtue signaling to all of the other posters, to hold
back trolls?

The fact of the matter is: unmoderated communities have their own rules. Its
just more fluid and unwritten. People have a way of making you feel unwelcome
even when things are anonymous, and that feeling itself is enough to hamper
discussion.

\----------

In effect, moderation on 8chan is handled by trolls deciding when and where to
pick fights with specific users. With enough VPNs, you can pick out new IP
addresses and stage copypasta campaigns to push your own viewpoints and
astroturf your viewpoint.

I dunno, its just different. I still think it has the same issues as any other
community. There's a veneer that things are more fair on 8chan, but really it
just gives more power to the people who have more time on their hands.

You're right in that its important to learn "what people really think". I'm
not coming forth with any solution myself, I'm just saying that all websites
have their issues in my experience.

------
olliej
I feel that things like this should just get publicly attached to the viewers
profile.

Eg Facebook public profile:

A. Person

\- Watched terrorist live stream \- member of white supremacist groups

A. Nother

\- member of anti Semitic group \- posted pro-ISIS video

Let them post a response to those notes, and suspend their account for 30 days
so their friends, family, and coworkers can see.

~~~
Mirioron
Yeah, I cannot think of a single way that this could be abused.

